# July 25- Eastwood Lake Catfish tourny



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Dont forget the next SouthWest Ohio Catfish Club "OPEN" tourney, will be Saturday night, July 25th, from 5:00 PM to 12:00 Midnight at Eastwood Lake in Dayton. The lake is 185 acres and has lots of channels of all sizes and some real nice flatties if you can find them. They should be in post spawn feeding mode!!

The lake can handle any size boat, has real nice ramps and any size motor is allowed BUT......since we are fishing on a "odd" numbered day, the lake is Idle speed only... Take you about 15 minutes from 1 end to the other so shouldnt be any problem.

Overview is this is an open event, Boat fishing only,$30 per boat includes big fish and 4 fish limit over 14"
For all club rules or more info, check out www.swocatfishclub.com

Any questions?? drop me a note!-PM

[email protected]
Mark Blauvelt 
Official "Fish Hugger" and 
President - SWOCC



For a link to directions and park map, 
http://www.metroparks.org/Parks/Eastwood/Home.aspx


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Just an FYI so you know. I think there is a bass tourny there that same night so the lake will be crowded. Be carefull. . . . .


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

actually, we moved our date so there 'wouldnt' be a bass tourny that same night??? ( was originally scheduled on same date at the electric bass group) Do you know which group it is? Ill make some calls and give someone some grief over that. Thanks for the heads up.
Salmonid


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Yea its the Electrick Bass Circut. They have 2 night tournys a year usually out there. I was in the last one on the 11th and I see on their Site they have another one (A point tourny and the point tourny usually bring in more boats) on the 25th.

http://www.electric-bass.org/TournamentSchedule.htm


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

lol. 

I can sense the smoke coming from Mark's ears right now.  I know he went out of hsi way for the conflict *NOT* to happen.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> lol.
> 
> I can sense the smoke coming from Mark's ears right now.  I know he went out of hsi way for the conflict *NOT* to happen.



i think i just heard the eco of swearing when i walked outside lol


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

Electric Bass Circuit obtained a Metro Parks permit for the July 25, night Tournament, many months ago. The tournament has been posted on our Tournament Schedule, since March.

Due to the small size of Eastwood Lake, I'm surprised Metro Parks would issue permits for two tournaments, starting on the same day, and time.

Since the EBC tournament is a points tournament, we expect around twenty boats, or more. 

Good luck to the catfish anglers, hopefully the tournaments will be smooth, and go off without a hitch.

Tight lines,
Tom Patrick


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure swocc's tourney schedule has been out since February. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

I vote to move the tourney to the GMR...its been on fire lately.

Last 2 trips for me were 12 fish and 16fish. Big fish being 11lb and 2- 9lbers.


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

bgrapala said:


> I'm pretty sure swocc's tourney schedule has been out since February. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


We wait until we receive all necessary permits prior to posting a finalized schedule, plus it's impossible to know the schedule of every fishing club in Ohio, there are literally hundreds of them.

We have fished two night tournaments at Eastwood, in July, since 2002.

I'm sorry our scheduled conflicts with swocc's, but we will just have to make the best of it.

Tight lines,
Tom Patrick


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Tom, Thanks for the reply, we will make it work as I am not expecting more then a handful of boats but when I scheduled back in the early part of the year, ( Feb Im thinking) I gave him a date of the July 11th and all was fine and he was to confirm our date was fine then, but when I hadnt heard back from him for a few weeks I checked in and he said, oh yeah, thats the exact same date as the Electric guys are on the water ( same exact time as well) so I said, I would move our date so we wouldnt have a conflict and he suggested the 25th so we took it, thats the last I heard. Sounds like a typical SNAFU over there, I have some friends that work for 5 rivers so it sounds like a normal day over there. I am hoping your group will show us cat guys how to catch some fish......... Looking forward to meeting you!

Salmonid


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> Tom, Thanks for the reply, we will make it work as I am not expecting more then a handful of boats but when I scheduled back in the early part of the year, ( Feb Im thinking) I gave him a date of the July 11th and all was fine and he was to confirm our date was fine then, but when I hadnt heard back from him for a few weeks I checked in and he said, oh yeah, thats the exact same date as the Electric guys are on the water ( same exact time as well) so I said, I would move our date so we wouldnt have a conflict and he suggested the 25th so we took it, thats the last I heard. Sounds like a typical SNAFU over there, I have some friends that work for 5 rivers so it sounds like a normal day over there. I am hoping your group will show us cat guys how to catch some fish......... Looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> Salmonid


Mark, thanks for being a level-headed, understanding person! 

Eastwood has a lot of cats. Your group should do well if they can get past the dink channel cats, the lake is loaded with them.

See you Saturday.

Tight lines,
Tom Patrick


----------



## Sgaindubh (Jul 11, 2009)

What bait/lures do you recommend for catching catfish?
Can you fish them from the bank?

Thanks!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Sgaindubh said:


> What bait/lures do you recommend for catching catfish?
> Can you fish them from the bank?
> 
> Thanks!


You probably want to put that question in the "Catfish Forum" down a little lower on the main page.

Bait would be shad probably being the best bait for them. You can catch them from shore or boat.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

How big is the lake and is anyone allowed to enter the tourny? Also is their a minimum size limit on the boat you can use?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

AnglinMueller said:


> How big is the lake and is anyone allowed to enter the tourny? Also is their a minimum size limit on the boat you can use?


The lake is 185 acres. Anyone can fish it and any size/kind of boat will work just fine. It is a great group of guys that fish it, we are all in it to have fun, so it is a good time. You should come out. IF you have any questions feel free to PM me or Salmonid.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, the lake has some rules as far as horsepower goes, on Even numbered days (Ie. July 2nd,4th,6th,8th,) it is unlimited horsepower and can handle any size boat. But on "Odd" nmbered days like the tourny date ( July 25th) any size boat and motor can be used but only at "Idle" or trolling speeds. 
I is a 5 Rivers Metro Park rule to allow PWC and sail boats equal opportunities at this urban lake. It works out pretty well. Minimal Power Loading is ok for trailering.

Salmonid


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

sounds like lot's of fun. if only i had a boat.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Hope everybody catches plenty of the fish they set out after! I think all the rain we got last night sort of puts the odds in favor of the catfishermen. The lake is likely to be fairly well stained tonight.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

One would think that gulfvet...however that was not the case. Only 2 boats showed for the SWOCC tourney and the catfishing stunk!! I did see a few nice bass pulled by the electric guys. Anyone have the results on that?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I was hoping to make the weigh-in but I've been at the hospital since early yesterday. Someone PM me the results of the boats that did show. (I'm on my sisters laptop).


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

bgrapala said:


> One would think that gulfvet...however that was not the case. Only 2 boats showed for the SWOCC tourney and the catfishing stunk!! I did see a few nice bass pulled by the electric guys. Anyone have the results on that?


Bass fishing was tough too. Twenty-one teams, and no limits. Some nice bass were weighed-in.

Here's the Results & Photos

Tight lines,
Tom Patrick


----------



## Samw103 (Apr 27, 2009)

The Closest bait shop near eastwood is the Mcmahans Carryout which is located on 2714 valley Street right next to the USF holland Truck co.

Fishermen use natural bait for a variety of reasons. For some it's the feeling of satisfaction, catching a fish the same way our ancestors did, without any fancy lures or gadgets. 

I prefet the shop because its Cheaper then Gander or the Fishman's Quarter and they are open seven days a week til 9pm. 

Definately Convenient from eastwood lake.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

ADVERTISEMENT FOR THE WIN>>>>> lol


congrats to those who competed


----------

